# Mühle programmieren



## DerStve (2. Februar 2004)

also ich bin neu hier und habe das gesamte web schon abgesucht aber natürlich trifft ma erst zuletzt auf so ein geiles forum 

also mein problem:

ich mach in der schule ein projekt wo ich einen roboter mühle spielen lassen will. 
das ganze soll wie folgt aufgebaut werden:
das mühlebrett wird mit hilfe eines visualisierungsprogramms dargestellt (factory link falls wem das was sagt). über dies programm wird ein netzwerk aufgebaut wo dann zwei spieler gegeneinander spieln könnnen (also nicht player gegen pc) 

so mein problem ist nun das ich absolut keinen plan habe wie ich das anfangen kann dieses programm zu realisieren


----------



## momoxp (2. Februar 2004)

Da hast du dir ja was vorgenommen  Interessant! Ich würd auch gern wissen wie sowas geht 

Binn mal auf antworten gespannt

sorry, das mein Beitrag dich jetzt nicht weiter bringt, aber ich bin auch noch anfänger... <--- wenn mein Rang schon soo hoch ist


----------



## aquasonic (2. Februar 2004)

Also eine einfache Mühle zu machen ist nicht so schwierig aber das Ganze dann Netzwerkfähig zu machen ist schwierig. Also wenn du das in der Schule machen musst solltest du schon soviel Kenntnis haben dass du ein einfaches Mühlespiel machen kannst...Ich kann dir hier auch keinen Code liefern, weil das Ganze ein bisschen komplex ist, am besten versuchst du es einmal und fragst dann einzelne Sachen wenn du mal Probleme hast, aber einen ganzen Code wird dir wohl niemand schreiben.


----------



## DerStve (23. Februar 2004)

hehe das hatte ich mir fast schon gedacht *gg*

wenn auch schade aber naja 


also ich bin dann jetzt doch schon ein wenig weiter gekommen so das sich die ganzen fifuren schon mal alle so bewegen wie sie sollen *puh* 

nun ja jetzt kommen dann mal die spielregeln dran da bin ich ja  jetzt selbst mal gespannt drauf  *GG* 

@aquasonic 
also wenn man gut vorbereitet wäre dann hätte ich das bestimmt können müssen aber ich habe eigentlich so gut wie gar keine kenntnisse vn der schule mitbekommen ich bin ja schon froh das ich weiss wie man ein programm aufmacht *gg*
den rest habe ich mir bis hierher selbst beigrbracht


----------



## momoxp (24. Februar 2004)

Bei mir ist das auch so....
ich hab nur alle 2 wochen informatik.....
Alles was ich jetzt kann hab ich aus google,diesem forum oder ebookz.
Der informatik-unterricht ist langweillig geworden. Ich lerne da einfach nix neues mehr.


----------



## SilverVegeto (29. Februar 2004)

Also, wie das über das Netzwerk gehen soll, kann ich euch sagen. Mach immerhin ein paar Chat-Programme über's netzwerk  Also schreibt mir einfach eine "PN" wenn ihr das immer noch wissen wollt.


----------

